# New dishwasher and sink...need "air gap"?



## Quattro (Oct 23, 2006)

We'll be installing a new dishwasher as part of the final stages of the kitchen remodel. Also, a new, huge porcelain/ceramic sink is going in. The sink only has one opening, for the faucet. Question is, what to do with the little air gap/overflow thing for the dishwasher? I can't see myself drilling a hole for it in the new ceramic...so maybe there is another option?

Here's the sink:

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-1&categoryId=15722&chosenPartNumber=90062588


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello Quattro:
Yes, there is another option for you. You can drill the hole in the countertop near the sink. It is critical for the dishwasher to have the air gap; don't settle for a "loop" in the hose which can not control siphonage. 
The sink is beautiful; you may end up using it to wash the dishes rather than the dishwasher....... or maybe not.
Glenn


----------



## Quattro (Oct 23, 2006)

Why is it necessary to have it above the countertop? Wouldn't it serve its purpose just the same if it was under the countertop? It just has to be higher than the drain, correct? 

Sorry if I'm simplifying this...if someone had a schematic of a dishwasher drain system, that'd be very helpful! Of course, I could open the box and look at the instructions too!

Thanks Glenn.


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 23, 2006)

I thought the requirement for the air-gap was local codes. Mine doesn't have this "feature" so I didn't need to drill any extra holes!


----------



## Quattro (Oct 23, 2006)

I just realized this thing weighs 125 pounds. I'm going to need a crane!


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello Quatro:
Putting the air gap above the countertop also puts it above the flood level rim of the sink; thus eliminating any backflow into the dishwasher. I speak in Kentucky Plumbing Code language because I am a Journeyman and Master Plumber in Kentucky. Codes vary in different states and I understand KY has the most stringent code in the nation. So, my advice may be over-kill in some code areas, some areas don't even have a Plumbing code.
Glenn


----------

